# Hewwo!



## celestialMLP (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi! My name is Kristi. I'm really glad I found this board, because everyone at work is tired of hearing about my cat all the time. ^^;;
I'm 24 years old, and I recently adopted a 3 year old cat from the Humane Society, and she quickly became my best friend.  Her name is Celeste:

















I also have a large collection of My Little Ponies (Hence the "MLP" in my user name  )

Anyway... I'm excited to meet you all, and I look forward to reading about kitter-katter experiences that you guys have, and sharing mine, as well!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

:2kitties


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Awe how pretty  
Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Kristi. Your kitty looks like my cat Sugar, gotta love them grey / white kitties :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, I love grey and white kitties.  Yours is so cute! :wink:


----------



## Katzen (Dec 1, 2006)

8O WOW, she's beautiful!!! And so sleek and soft.... :heart


----------

